# Help! Looking for an article.



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Someone posted a link a while back to an article on why Tivo failed in the UK; ie BSkyB. I thought I'd saved the link but can't find it.

Has anyone saved it?

Thanks.


----------



## Halifax81 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can't help with the link but from what I have been told is sky couldn't get the return path to work, not sure how relevant that is though


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nothing to do with that. Sky/Satellite doesn't _have_ a "return path" capability. But, as I said, that's irrelevant.

BSkyB screwed Tivo by creating their Sky+ box.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The public wasn't aware of what a PVR was back then, and Sky were in charge of marketing 
- they could have done A LOT MORE marketing for TiVo
plus neither TV advert really showed off TiVo (see below), 
whereas a year or two later Sky advertised Sky+ on just about every single advert break.










Is this the article you're looking for ?
http://www.techradar.com/news/television/tivo-sky-partnership-caused-uk-flop-674341


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's the one. Thanks Mike.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sky certainly does have a return path??


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikerr said:


> The public wasn't aware of what a PVR was back then, and Sky were in charge of marketing
> - they could have done A LOT MORE marketing for TiVo
> plus neither TV advert really showed off TiVo (see below),
> whereas a year or two later Sky advertised Sky+ on just about every single advert break.


I'm not sure Sky paid for the ads. Might see if I can find the files in a filing cupboard somewhere!


----------

